# enlarged udder on one side?



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

Good morning to all. Our La Mancha doe's udder has swollen only on one side, it seems very hard, not normal looking. She is very sensitive to touch. She is 140 days bred tomorrow and no fever. What do you folks suggest I do? How common is it for one side to swell before kidding? Thank you


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that the more experienced folks on here will say that she probably has mastitis. I'll let them tell you what to do about it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

unless she is engorged would leave it be as she should freshen in just a few days. If engorged then release her pain but use sanitary procedures. I too would lean twards mastitis but hard to tell at this stage of pg


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

More info, is she a first freshener? If not than what was her lactation like last year? If this is not her first freshening than I would suspect she dried with mastitis, or is CAE positive. If she is a FF they can get lopsided udders from drinking staph positive milk from mom or us feeding it to them. Is the other side normal and soft? Also how pendulous is her udder, any chance she stepped on it or a herd mate stepped on it? Vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My very first doe was a FF that freshened with mastitis. She had one big swollen side too. 
Tiffany


----------

